# Thailand Jungle Scorpions Heterometrus spinifer



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have been looking all over the net but I can't find any.

All of the ones I find are in the UK and the stores don't ship

them to the US. I am waiting to hear back from another

store but I'm sure it will be the same thing.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Swift's has _H. longimanus_, which are very similar. I couldn't find any _H.spinifer_ for sale at the moment.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They are sold out of them,









What is the main difference between the 2???

longimanus and spinifer


----------

